# ASUS WL-167G and RT2570

## shikamaru85

Hi everybody,

I just bought an ASUS WL-167G usb wireless network adapter and emerged the portage rt2570 and when I tried iwconfig it showed no wireless 

extensions, so I tried installing the cvs version. After the make and make install, I tried modprobe rt2570 just as suggested in the README and 

obtained the following error:   

FATAL: Error inserting rt2570 (/lib/modules/2.6.12.5/extra/rt2570.ko): Invalid module format.

If anyone has any ideas as to what may be causing this problem or possible solution I would really apreciate it. Thanks in advance.

----------

## stefan.ciobaca

Hi. 

I'm also thinking about buying one of these WL-167G cards, but the guy

over the counter couldn't tell if it works under Linux. Did anyone

else try this wireless adapter?

----------

## Axl13

1. Make shure your /usr/src/linux point to actual sources of your kernel.

2. Any preemtion and SMP in kernel should be turned off. 

3. Recompile and install the kernel and modules. Do not forget execute make clean.

4. Reemerge rt2570

5. Follow [url]http:http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500[/url]

Good luck!

----------

## micmac

AFAIK 2500 is supported in Linux but not on USB cards. All you can do is try ndiswrapper I think.

----------

